
Update on Firefox Send and Firefox Notes - BoumTAC
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/09/17/update-on-firefox-send-and-firefox-notes/
======
timvisee
Sad! Developer of `ffsend` here.

I've built `ffsend` as CLI tool for Send to securely share files from the
command line. It has been a great success! Thanks Mozilla, for building and
providing this amazing service!

For the interested:
[https://github.com/timvisee/ffsend](https://github.com/timvisee/ffsend)

I'm currently hosting a public Send instance myself to ffsend keep working.
Let's see how long I can keep this going (and funded).

~~~
quyleanh
Your tool is very useful for me. Have used it since a long time.

First transfer.sh and now Firefox Send are closed. What service should I trust
to send file quickly and securely.

~~~
Shared404
I've honestly fallen back to HTTP/SFTP.

I just rent a VPS, temporarily host the file on there, and give whoever it is
a link.

Edit: If my threat model were to include protecting the contents of the file
from the VPS provider I would probably encrypt it client side with GPG or
something similar.

------
varbhat
Looks like Mozilla is becoming VPN company shifting it's previous focus which
was on browserware.

Mozilla VPN seems to be just rebranded resell of Mullavad VPN with Mozilla
Goodies.

Mozilla Monitor seems to use
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/) (also as seen in
Firefox desktop)

Mozilla Firefox Private Network looks like another Cloudflare Warp's rebrand
(with litte good additions maybe?) seeing that it uses Cloudflare .

Mozilla Firefox is also losing it's usershare and Management division may
force in future to ditch Gecko and adopt Webkit/Blink in the hope that it
could bring more userbase (just my thought) to lessen maintainance and focus
on revenue.

If it brings revenue for them doing this,then it is absolutely good for them ,
but we are slowly loosing the Original Mozilla as Company based on Philosophy.

~~~
thesimon
>and Management division may force in future to ditch Gecko and adopt
Webkit/Blink in the hope that it could bring more userbase (just my thought)
to lessen maintainance and focus on revenue.

They laid off most people working on Servo, so the adoption of WebKit/Blink
seems rather likely.

~~~
jdashg
Servo was never actually the heir-apparent to Gecko.

~~~
nanagojo
You sure? [https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/04/03/mozilla-and-
samsung...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/04/03/mozilla-and-samsung-
collaborate-on-next-generation-web-browser-engine/)

> Servo is an attempt to rebuild the Web browser from the ground up on modern
> hardware, rethinking old assumptions along the way.

~~~
dralley
1) That was written in 2013

2) It was an attempt to rebuild a browser _engine_ up from the ground up on
modern hardware - and large parts of that work landed in Firefox.

I've tracked their progress for quite some time. There was never a concrete
plan to replace the DOM handling components of Gecko with the DOM handling
components of Servo.

~~~
btrask
It was written in 2013... when Servo was announced. Servo was originally
intended to replace Gecko. Anything else is a retcon.

Saying "large parts of that work landed in Firefox" is misleading. A browser
engine is a huge thing, and most of Servo is _not_ in Firefox. If you just
want to replace a few parts, creating an entirely new engine from scratch is
far from the most efficient way.

Why does this matter? Well, because decisions have consequences. Way back in
2013, they were feeling pressure from Chrome, and decided the best way to
compete was to rewrite the browser engine (in a brand new language to boot).
The original engine stagnated, and here we are 7 years later. What a colossal
failure.

~~~
dralley
> It was written in 2013... when Servo was announced. Servo was originally
> intended to replace Gecko. Anything else is a retcon.

Here is a quote from the Servo wiki from 2014, which is the earliest snapshot
present in the WaybackMachine archives.

>Servo is explicitly not aiming to create a full Web browser (except for
demonstration and experimentation purposes). Rather it is focused on creating
a solid, embeddable engine. Although Servo is a research project, it is
designed to be "productizable"—the code that we write should be of high enough
quality that it could eventually be shipped to users.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20140718030420/https://github.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140718030420/https://github.com/mozilla/servo/wiki/Design)

The words "Firefox" or "Gecko" do not appear a single time in the blog post
you cited originally. This is because there were no plans to replace Gecko
with Servo at that point in time. They did plan for that _possibility_ , and
it was probably a minor goal, but the primary goal was research, as they
stated in both the blog post and the wiki entry. They were hoping that they
_could_ replace parts of Gecko, I'm sure, but it was never a given.

~~~
btrask
Thanks for taking the time to reply!

In your quote, they didn't want to create a full _browser_ , but they did want
to create a full _engine_. And it was designed to be "productizable." I think
it supports what I'm saying.

Servo was the last big plan from Mozilla to turn things around. Since then,
we've just gotten Pocket, random bundled add-ons, etc. It seems like they are
mostly just content to slide into irrelevance. And I am very sad about that. I
do honestly wish Servo had succeeded, although I thought it was pretty obvious
it wasn't going to.

Also, while I'm airing grievances, I think it's very likely that having a few
big chunks of Firefox/Gecko be written in Rust is going to be a maintenance
burden that will slow down development even more. Now that Mozilla has laid
off the Rust and Servo people, what are they going to do?

~~~
dralley
>Here's the thing though: What this Servo dev thought of as "production ready"
and what the Gecko team thinks is "production ready" are very different
things. In Gecko-land, it's not enough to do best-practice things like
continuous integration, regression tests, error handling, etc. For Gecko, it's
also about compatibility -- both with 25+ years of web content (much of it
malformed) and a wide range of supported combinations of operating systems and
hardware.

>If you're working on Servo, you can be much more strict about what hardware
combinations you support and what kind of content renders well. Look, there's
a reason that the lineage of all widespread web engines go back 20+ years:
it's much easier to incrementally improve that engine while ensuring that
you're not breaking anything than it is to start over from scratch.

>I would also like to point out that you don't have to take my word for it: It
has taken at least 3 years (probably closer to 4 years) to get WebRender
ported over to Gecko from Servo and get it running well enough to the point
that we can start saying that it will likely reach 100% deployment within
months instead of years.

>My point is that, while Servo was great for demonstrating new ideas and
producing eye-popping demos, it was not going to replace Gecko anytime soon,
regardless of what those few Servo developers thought. In all the time I've
worked at Mozilla, I have never once heard anybody in charge of Firefox say
that we were going to do a wholesale swap out of Gecko with Servo.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200815135321/https://tildes.ne...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200815135321/https://tildes.net/~tech/ra8/i_am_a_mozilla_employee_amaa#comment-5gxm)

~~~
btrask
Thanks for that link!

We might be arguing past each other. He says this:

> Unfortunately a narrative kind of built up around all this stuff that Gecko
> developers were a bunch of bumbling idiots who were just maintaining a bunch
> of outdated bloatware, while the Servo project was where all the action was.

This is precisely my complaint. Firefox really did need some sort of strong
direction to save it, and Servo was all they came up with. I don't think it
was just a few self-important Servo devs, I think (at least part of)
management was in on it too. In fact, the blog post above was signed by
Brendan Eich, which I find really disappointing (I thought he, at least, was
smarter than that...).

Anyway, once Servo sucked all the other oxygen out of the room, Firefox was
really doomed. Now Servo is dead and we have... a few incremental improvements
to Gecko to show for it. I definitely feel bad for the guys working on Gecko
the whole time. That said, they could've came up with some "response" to
Servo, but they didn't.

------
causality0
Calling a service that launched only 17 months ago "legacy functionality" is
troubling. Why should I engage with any new Mozilla product or service if
they're going to cut it off at the knees after a year?

~~~
hinkley
And this is why we all should have shouted louder when Google set this
precedent five years ago. This is going to become the status quo.

If Google can do it why can’t we?

~~~
binaryjay
It's absolutely amazing how some people can find new ways to blame Google for
something they had nothing to do with. Just Incredible. Additionally, if it
had not been for the money given to Mozilla by Google the development of
Firefox would have severely been in decline and possibly abandoned.

>And this is why we all should have shouted louder when Google set this
precedent five years ago.

Do you also shout loud when Microsoft set a precedent for shutting down
products and services? Of course you don't. You just confine your rage to
Google. Let's have a look at all of the products and services Microsoft has
cancelled:

[https://pastebin.com/PMQwd8Q0](https://pastebin.com/PMQwd8Q0)

Let that sink in next time you do a drive by on a Google related topic and
post one of those lame "I wonder when it will be cancelled" worthless posts.

~~~
basch
Microsoft is the anti-example. They discontinue something and then support it
for years. Sometimes way longer than they should.

~~~
hinkley
I took it to include the EEE era, probably because the question doesn’t track
unless you do.

------
codefined
Hm, been spending a while creating a 'Firefox Send' copy, attempting to host
files. Check out a new verison at:

\- [https://v2.femto.pw/](https://v2.femto.pw/)

Looking for some help if anyone can, :)

\- [https://github.com/femto-apps/web-file-uploader](https://github.com/femto-
apps/web-file-uploader)

The old copy ([https://femto.pw/](https://femto.pw/)) has been used over 100
million times and sent over 13PB of data!

~~~
freeAgent
Check out this project as well:
[https://github.com/kern/filepizza](https://github.com/kern/filepizza)

~~~
foresto
Last time I looked, FilePizza failed on large files, seemingly because it
wanted to pull them entirely into RAM. Has that changed?

~~~
freeAgent
I don't believe so. It's definitely still got some stability issues.

------
SimeVidas
Why not create a Firefox+ subscription service (for like $10 per month) and
then make Send, Notes, VPN, and more exclusive to that service?

Some people over here are dying to start paying for Firefox.

(Mozilla donations go to the much smaller non-profit part of Mozilla and are
unrelated to Firefox.)

~~~
davisoneee
Mozilla's deal with Google is worth 500M per year. For Firefox to be
independant of Google, you'd need around 4M people subscribing to Firefox,
with your $10/mo suggestion.

Now, whether Firefox NEEDS 500M per year is a different matter, but the whole
idea of 'some people want to pay for Firefox' seems rather naive as a
suggestion for how Firefox can be viable without Google.

~~~
SimeVidas
I didn’t suggest that the subscription could replace the Google deal. I merely
said, why not make the services paid instead of closing them.

~~~
davisoneee
Perhaps because of opportunity cost. Compared to how dependant on Google they
are currently, maintaining a comparatively low-revenue service whose existance
must be justified to a board, may be worse than doing the 'startup' thing of
just pivoting _again_ and using those same developers to try and find
something that _can_ sustain Firefox; something that can be a core offering
and keep Firefox relevant in the market, rather than a small add-on
subscription service.

------
simonebrunozzi
Wrong title, Mozilla; title should have been "Firefox Send and Firefox Notes
to be discontinued soon", or something like that.

Don't hide behind the fact. Tell the fact in the title.

~~~
boogies
It was “Mozilla gives up on …” before IIRC, the mods probably over-corrected
the editorializing

~~~
boogies
Actually was “Mozilla give up Firefox send and Firefox notes”

[https://hackernewstitles.netlify.app/](https://hackernewstitles.netlify.app/)

------
kilroy123
Why couldn’t they make send work _and_ make money while
[https://wetransfer.com/](https://wetransfer.com/) is flourishing?

~~~
kyleee
I'll bet they got gunshy dealing with abuse and illegal uses of the service. A
real shame as it's a no-brainer service to have in their software suite, and a
great complement to the browser

~~~
Spivak
True but I’m not sure if when I think about the various ways to send a file on
my computer that my web browser really comes to mind.

Super neat service, makes total sense in Mozilla’s portfolio but I don’t see
it as a natural part of the browser.

~~~
kyleee
I feel like that might be true for a technical audience who may be more aware
of alternative transfer avenues, but i think for regular users it's a frequent
use case during the course of business, online learning, etc. especially with
the rise of web apps

------
ahnick
Yea, for easy github forking! :) Firefox Send was such a great and simple tool
for sharing those >10MB (anything that won't fit in an email) files with
literally anyone.

Now that we'll be maintaining our own fork
([https://github.com/plyint/send](https://github.com/plyint/send)), if anyone
has any thoughts on features or fixes you'd like added I'd love to hear from
you. Just send us a message from our website
([https://plyint.com](https://plyint.com)), open a github issue or contact me
through my HN profile. I can't promise will implement it, but we'll definitely
give it a serious look.

~~~
mushufasa
The value of firefox send for me was that 1) it was hosted 2) it was free 3) I
trusted mozilla

As a developer, I am already aware of similar open-source packages like magic-
wormhole. The code/tools themselves don't solve the problem, though. I had my
non-techincal mom exchange sensitive documents through Send but I'm never
going to get her to use magic wormhole, and self-hosting is too much hassle
for one-off documents.

I'm aware of dropbox etc but if my both me and my mom don't already use them,
there's friction to create an account and pay.

I'm not sure whether there's a business model for a standalone hosted version
if Mozilla themselves couldn't make it work (and I presume they gave it
thorough thought)

~~~
fzzzy
I wouldn't presume they gave it thorough thought.

------
hellcow
Getting rid of Send is so disappointing. That was a hugely useful tool.

Why not add a Report button and start charging for the service?

~~~
jabroni_salad
The implicit problem is you have to know the download is sketchy in order to
report abuse. For your average consumer, that will be after they downloaded
it.

Having a consumer download a sketchy file from what should be a trusted
service (it's firefox! they're the good guys!) is not good for your company
image, either.

And unfortunately, charging for a service is no guarantee that these issues
will go away. I have seen fraud links from many b2b services presumably caused
by credential misuse. If you operate a file sharing service, please be sure
that there is a way to report a file either on the download page or on the
contact us page. I'm the guy with too much time on his hands and actually
follows up on reported phish emails and I've seen many services with no
reporting mechanisms. Also, give your customers their own subdomain so I can
selectively allow them in the palo alto.

~~~
the8472
> Having a consumer download a sketchy file from what should be a trusted
> service (it's firefox! they're the good guys!) is not good for your company
> image, either.

I just don't understand this kind of logic. I can send mail bombs with the
trusted postal service and people will open them. Does anyone blame the postal
service?

~~~
mulmen
> Does anyone blame the postal service?

Yes?

Do you think the USPS does nothing to detect bombs in the mail?

You can’t earn trust by saying “that’s not my problem.”

~~~
the8472
Ok, fine, they scan for bombs. So people shift to mailing sealed anthrax
envelopes (which has happened). A public service is also going to be used by
criminals, yet we do not expect the service to be shut down.

~~~
mulmen
> So people shift to mailing sealed anthrax envelopes (which has happened).

Which they also scan for?

The USPS does try to keep the mail safe, and generally does a good job.

Mozilla cannot make the same guarantees about Send so they shut it down.

~~~
the8472
Ok, I googled a bit. According to this[0] they're running PCR tests on samples
from the air around the mail processing. I.e. _outside_ the mail. In a
sufficiently sealed package/enveloped that wouldn't be detected.

Well, and with encryption the files going through mozilla are always properly
sealed and they can only rely on external indicators such as reports or IP
blacklists. So they're doing no worse than USPS.

[https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-
perspective/2003/06/postal-s...](https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-
perspective/2003/06/postal-service-test-anthrax-detection-systems-14-sites)

------
cozzyd
Charging a nominal amount for send seems like it would solve the malware
problem and help their finances...

~~~
naveguese
A Freemium model seems like the way to go for Mozilla. Is there any reason it
wouldn't work that I'm not seeing?

~~~
davisoneee
Firefox gets 500M/year from Google (whether they _need_ that much is a
different question). You'd need basically the entire current Firefox userbase
to pay some amount monthly, or have a smaller subset donate massive amounts,
to enable Firefox to operate independantly from Google. That seems wildly
unrealistic to me.

------
lmedinas
Another disappointment from Mozilla. Some of the tools that were kinda of
unique from a browser and company that values privacy. I actually thought one
of the strategies from Mozilla was to actually build an ecosystem around the
browser to bring new users and to have something unique to fight chrome. It
seems they have lost completely all focus have no strategy after killing the
Servo and Rust Team. What is next killing the Gecko Team and use Blink ?

~~~
xnyan
Unfortunately, that seems like exactly the direction things are heading. What
is the point developing arguably the single most complex type of application
when not even an entity with the resources of Microsoft can't make the numbers
work?

A few months months ago I would have argued that there were clear non-monetary
motivations behind Mozilla and Firefox. I don't think that is as true today.

------
Animats
That's progress. I just want the browser, not a "cloud service".

Now to lose "Pocket" and bring back a bookmarks toolbar that lets you find
things locally.

~~~
Spivak
Everyone in tech circles keeps saying this, and I agree, but until Mozilla
finds a killer app Firefox’s only value is as an ad for Google Search.

Which is honestly super depressing so I will applaud any attempt they make at
an actual sustainable income stream.

~~~
arkitaip
There are so many service that Mozilla could charge money for that tons of
people would use because we are paying someone for those service already so it
might as well be Mozilla because they are trustworthy and open source. Stuff
like file hosting, photo hosting/sharing, password management, blog/site
hosting, etc etc. I just don't understand how Mozilla can be this bad at
monetization while sitting on top of a gold mine in terms of reputation,
developers and organization.

~~~
fzzzy
I completely agree about this, but arguments about how we should be more like
a public utility and less like a vc funded startup fall on deaf ears in
management. I just don't get it. Providing essential services in a trustworthy
way is just too boring, I guess.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I'm crushed to see Firefox Send go away. It was an amazing tool.

In the "This is why we can't have nice things category" it's sad to see yet
another encrypted file-sharing service that is inevitably shut down when
someone starts abusing it to host malware or child porn.

~~~
Macha
It's the one service of the new wave of Mozilla products I actually liked.

Well, maybe lockwise might be ok, but I already have a password manager.

~~~
zymhan
I use Lockwise since I'd been using Firefox Password manager for years. I keep
my important passwords (Financial, etc) in Keepass, but for the myriad
websites I use that require logins, Lockwise is a great solution. I'm also
very impressed by it's iOS integration.

------
Kye
I used Firefox Send for deliverables on a commission. It was so _easy_. I
could send updated versions and set a date for the download to expire to make
sure both sides were on the current version. That was worth money. They could
have charged for it.

~~~
fzzzy
Yes. Yes, we should have charged money for it.

Sigh.

~~~
justfortechnews
Do you still work for Mozilla?

I see you worked on Send, and am surprised that you'd comment on here in such
fashion about the decision-making to not charge for Send.

------
feross
You can always send files using the WebTorrent protocol, over at
[https://instant.io](https://instant.io)

No file size limit.

~~~
SubiculumCode
encrypted and private?

~~~
prophesi
Sort of; the underlying WebRTC protocol WebTorrent uses encrypts the data in
transit, and the data never hits the server.

Downside is that the sender, or someone else who has completed the torrent
download, must keep the page (or their WebTorrent client) running for the
share link to work.

------
bachmeier
Hate to say it, given that I've been using Firefox as my browser since before
it was called Firefox, but I think Mozilla is done if they can't find a way to
monetize these services. There's just a complete of leadership. I hope there's
a non-Mozilla fork of Firefox that keeps it going. A big challenge I know but
Google gets all your data once Firefox is dead.

~~~
BuckRogers
We have Edge from a major vendor, and it’s good. We also have Vivaldi which
has the features I want but is from a much smaller vendor but is also very
good.

A couple of good options.

------
amingilani
Send was the only reliable tool I'd found to date. I'm really disappointed by
this. Hopefully, they'll have better luck finding a profitable product.

------
propogandist
they were using s3 for file storage. This was likely just burning incredible
amount of cash and had absolutely no monetization angle in play.

~~~
fzzzy
We had the monetization angle in place from before Send shipped. Charge a
small monthly fee. Management didn't care.

~~~
propogandist
What was the angle they were after then...people will use it so much and love
it that they will use FF?

Was there any angle at play other than releasing it? It was a great feature
and even a small fee would've been more viable than freemium only.

~~~
fzzzy
No, it was just fumbled through three generations of management changes.

~~~
fspoettel
It's a shame to hear that. Send was a very good product that saw adoption in
my circle, especially among creatives. It was used to share files with clients
and replaced WeTransfer for some. I believe a monetization strategy among
those lines could have been successful.

------
frabbit
And in nearly the same breath they announce a net nanny service to help people
maintain their YouTube recommendations bubbles.

I like Firefox, but I worry about the direction the Mozilla Foundation are
taking. At least it's Free Software.

~~~
sciurus
Keep in mind the YouTube work is from the foundation, and Send and Firefox are
from the corporation.

------
foresto
I've been bookmarking point-to-point file transfer tools. These are not file
hosting services like Firefox Send; both endpoints must be online at the same
time. Nevertheless, I suspect they might be useful to some other folks here.
Please post corrections or more detail on any of these if you have it. I
haven't had time to try most of them yet.

WebWormhole: WebRTC encryption, direct data transfer, large file support,
browser and command line. Looks more versatile than the others. Has not
undergone security review yet.

[https://github.com/saljam/webwormhole](https://github.com/saljam/webwormhole)

[https://webwormhole.io/](https://webwormhole.io/)

Magic Wormhole: Data relay required (public relay is often slow), mainly
command line.

[https://github.com/warner/magic-wormhole](https://github.com/warner/magic-
wormhole)

[https://magic-wormhole.readthedocs.io/](https://magic-
wormhole.readthedocs.io/)

croc: End-to-end encryption, data relay required (I think), command line only.

[https://github.com/schollz/croc](https://github.com/schollz/croc)

[https://schollz.com/blog/croc6/](https://schollz.com/blog/croc6/)

File Pizza: WebTorrent, seems to load entire file into RAM, browser only.

[https://github.com/kern/filepizza](https://github.com/kern/filepizza)

[https://file.pizza/](https://file.pizza/)

Snapdrop: WebRTC encryption, local sharing only (I think), browser only.

[https://github.com/RobinLinus/snapdrop](https://github.com/RobinLinus/snapdrop)

[https://snapdrop.net/](https://snapdrop.net/)

------
mwexler
While sad to see Notes go, I've been pretty impressed with the continued
support of the free Simplenote
[https://simplenote.com](https://simplenote.com) from Automattic. It's basic
but nice, and I've actually gotten help from them the few times I've had
issues.

~~~
dddw
Be sure to backup those notes. Heard some horrorstories back in the day about
unrecoverable notes. simplenote is nearly integrated in nvalt.

------
wcerfgba
I'm glad Mozilla are focusing more on their core product (Firefox the web
browser) instead of trying to compete in overcrowded markets like file
transfer (WeTransfer, MEGA, Google Drive, Dropbox, ...) and notes (Notion,
Workflowy, Google Drive, Microsoft OneNote, ...).

~~~
tssva
The announcement doesn't mention the browser but does mention focusing on
Firefox VPN, Firefox Monitor and Firefox Private Network.

~~~
Drdrdrq
Yes. Quite an omission. :-/

------
tempfs
Seems pretty clear by now that Mozilla is on a path to just slowly transform
Firefox into Chrome or try to abandon it 'to the community' like they did with
Thunderbird. Either way they've clearly signalled that they could not give a
shit about Firefox any more.

Since Edge is basically Chrome with Microsoft's telemetry baked in that means
that your browser choices will either be the one made directly by an ad
company or Chrome repackaged by some other company that just wants to pipe the
browser telemetry back into their already egregious OS telemetry pipeline.

It is definitely time for a fork or a fresh start with actual privacy,
security and simplicity in mind.

------
SubiculumCode
I suggest we all write to Firefox and suggest charging $1/month for Send.

~~~
fzzzy
Yes, please do this. This was the proposal from the engineers behind it (I had
a small part) all along.

------
forgotpwd16
Services relevant to data sharing are going to be abused. This should have
been expected. On the other hand Notes is being deprecated because isn't used
much? It can be handy as an extension.

------
ebfe1
If you want a minimal setup that does similar job with all encryption done in
browser and absolute no plaintext, password send back to server, i just wrote
[https://www.relaysecret.com](https://www.relaysecret.com) earlier this week.
It is opensource, with minimal footprint on aws (1lambda, 1 gateway, 1 s3),
deploy using terraform and should be very cheap to run. It's a pet project so
i limit the filesize to 30mb but you can change that easily if you roll your
own. :)

~~~
dddw
Looks nice!

------
cryo
I've build cryo for end-to-end encrypted p2p file transfers without cloud or
signal server components.

Imho all solutions which require a webserver somewhere are doomed to fail at
some point, or as in this case can be discontinued.

P2P tools should be client only with no servers at all to survive time and
provide independency. Tools on their own don't matter either, but protocols
like BitTorrent do.

[https://cryonet.io](https://cryonet.io)

------
SubiculumCode
I LOVED Firefox Send. This saddens me...stupid malware abusers

------
harrier-lcc
There are some good alternatives out there like
[https://encl.io/](https://encl.io/) , pretty much a faster Firefox Send
alternative for sending 1GB files for 7 days

------
haunter
I've started using [https://transfer.sh/](https://transfer.sh/) as a
replacement

~~~
WA
> As of October 30th 2020, Storj Labs will discontinue support for the
> transfer.sh service.

Popup on the website

~~~
haunter
[https://github.com/dutchcoders/transfer.sh/](https://github.com/dutchcoders/transfer.sh/)
fork and works just as fine

~~~
jorams
It's very confusing. The README there says:

> This project repository has no relation with the service at
> [https://transfer.sh](https://transfer.sh) that's managed by
> [https://storj.io](https://storj.io). So far we cannot address any issue
> related to the service at [https://transfer.sh](https://transfer.sh).

But the popup on transfer.sh suggests emailing hello@dutchcoders.io.

------
woranl
This is inevitable. Mozilla should focus on their browser tech and
monetization, instead of creating competing services to other consumer focused
startups.

Listen to the developers and implement API. Firefox web API implementation is
so far behind from Chrome. It is saddening.

Sell and bring values to developers. They are your most likely customers, not
the general public.

~~~
gilrain
Weird that they mentioned three products this helps them focus on, and Firefox
wasn't one of them... I'm afraid that internally, they've already given up on
Firefox.

------
Walterion
I worked on blackhole.run as a more advanced version, but it is sad to see
such a cool and secure service shuts down; there is a need to have more secure
tools, not less. Thanks to the Mozilla team for a great job.

------
chriswalz
At GoSecret.io you can use our upload feature (similar to Firefox Send). We
haven't open sourced our code but we definitely are considering it in wake of
Firefox Send getting shutdown. Please ping me if you're interested

------
libraryatnight
As a Firefox notes user, baiting me in with an "Update" title is cruel.

------
NikolaeVarius
Oh man, send was great. I think I would have paid to use the service just
fine.

------
m-p-3
Sad to see Firefox Send being discontinued, it was a great service.. In
wondering if they'll keep updating the source code and simply stop hosting an
instance? Because I wouldn't mind hosting my own.

------
freeAgent
Damn, I didn’t know they already taken Send offline. I don’t use it much, but
it’s great in a pinch for just getting a file to a stranger quickly and
without much fuss. I’ll have to explore the alternatives.

------
timwis
Darn, Firefox Send was excellent. end-to-end encryption, user-friendly, backed
by a reputable privacy-focused company.. Anyone know a decent alternative?

------
gulerc
SendGB.com is good way for file transferring up to 20GB. No needed
registration or verification.

------
unstatusthequo
[https://send.tresorit.com](https://send.tresorit.com)

------
thayne
They are dropping things I might actually pay for to focus on products I never
will...

------
warkdarrior
118 comments at this point, at least 5 complaining about Mozilla management.
Hmmm

------
the-dude
~ $500M funding a year.

------
Barrin92
man that sucks I loved send. I generally used magic-wormhole with people who
were comfortable setting it up but as far as ease of use went send was great.

------
Yizahi
Still true: [https://xkcd.com/949/](https://xkcd.com/949/)

------
slater
Now do Pocket integration! :D

------
nbzx
>Unfortunately, some abusive users were beginning to use Send to ship malware
and conduct spear phishing attacks.

Isn't it absurdly incompetent of them not to foresee this?

~~~
fzzzy
Yes. The engineers that worked on it foresaw it, but for some reason
management didn't care.

------
mathfailure
That's good.

